# Crazy Farmer



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

What the heck is he doing - suggestions please!

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=4ccfab7d020f

Roger


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Getting 'bailed' to go to a fancy dress party.......

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Making hay while the sun shines?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

It's obvious - he's baling out

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

he's a reapist


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We need a straw poll on this one :lol:


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think its a load of "Bails"

paddy.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Who did the risk assessment


----------

